# Moving to Portugal as self-employed but retiring one year later



## NYCEnglish (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm currently self-employed in the US (I have a US LLC) contracting to a US company. Is it possible to move to Portugal from the US and keep working as I am, getting paid by the US company into my US bank account and obtain NHR status and residency? As I understand it this would ensure I would only pay US taxes and be exempt from Portuguese taxes on income earned outside of Portugal.

To complicate things I would like to stop working 1-2 years later - how would that affect my NHR status?

Not sure it is relevant but I currently work in AI technology and I am 53 years old.

Thanks so much!


----------



## NYCEnglish (Mar 22, 2021)

Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## nb888 (Jan 15, 2021)

The answer will depend on what you mean by "move to", what kind of visa are you planning to obtain?


----------



## NYCEnglish (Mar 22, 2021)

I am assuming a D7 visa would be the correct one. We plan to stay there for many years.


----------

